# Envy



## ELITEARCHERYCEO (Nov 11, 2005)

On January 18, 2007 Elite Archery will be releasing the ENVY. This is a Limited Edition numbered 1 through 1000.

*ENVY*

Axle-to-Axle Length....................................................33 1/2 inches
Brace Height..............................................................7 inches
Riser Geometry...........................................................3.2 reflex
Mass Weight..............................................................3.9 pounds
Draw Weights.............................................................60#, 70#
Draw Lengths.............................................................27 to 30 inches
Eccentrics.................................................................K8 Cam System
Letoff.......................................................................60% to 80%
Grip..........................................................................2 PC wood Grip
Finish........................................................................E-Leaf Fall
Speed.......................................................................350 fps EZ Mods Speed.......................................................................355 fps Spd Mods
MSRP........................................................................$999.00

Elite will start taking orders on 12/11/2006


----------



## desertgrowler (Jul 19, 2006)

HOLY MOTHER I want one!


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Pics*

We need pics!!


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Cool, but why the limited edition if you don't mind me asking? I know your bows seem hard to get so why make a desired bow as this limited? If it is to make sure you don't over extend your self, then say it. I would rather hear honesty then blowing smoke.


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

355fps at a 7" brace!!!!!!!!!

Wow:flame: :flame:


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*Msrp??*

So when can we find Synergys well stocked? What will stores really sell these for?

B


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Any 37 or 38 inch bows??? Need something to shoot 3d's with!!!


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

all I can say right now after reading this is WOW


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

1000$! I thought mathews were expensive! I guess THATS what a better value really means.:thumbs_do 
I do like the 350 but my 03 Black knight shoots 350 at 6 3/4 andcost 300 dollars less!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow 355 fps..... wheres my checkbook 
Will dealers with orders in get numbered ones?


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Antihunter said:


> Cool, but why the limited edition if you don't mind me asking? I know your bows seem hard to get so why make a desired bow as this limited? If it is to make sure you don't over extend your self, then say it. I would rather hear honesty then blowing smoke.



Did you see the asking price? That alone makes it a limited edition.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you kidding me, $999?? Anyone that pays that for an extra 10-15fps is nuts.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

mq32hunter said:


> Are you kidding me, $999?? Anyone that pays that for an extra 10-15fps is nuts.


All you Apex 7 shooters are nuts, like he said


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

mq32hunter said:


> Are you kidding me, $999?? Anyone that pays that for an extra 10-15fps is nuts.


Actually its 26-34fps more at least compared to your avatar


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Kate and Kevin ......*

pic's would make a dramatic difference into generating a "favorable" response to a significantly priced limited edition bow.

I hope it's real purdy (camo just doesn't do it for me personally)..... if not it'll be hard to get most folks to spend a grand for an "ordinary" speed bow.

I'm not bashing, just being honest.

PintoJK


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

pintojk said:


> pic's would make a dramatic difference into generating a "favorable" response to a significantly priced limited edition bow.
> 
> I hope it's real purdy (camo just doesn't do it for me personally)..... if not it'll be hard to get most folks to spend a grand for an "ordinary" speed bow.
> 
> ...


That's it.......I'm canceling my order


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

I would like to know a little about this also. 

You guys are having trouble shipping out the orders you currently have? Correct? If I am wrong please correct me.

Why would you put a limit on a bow? Just to bring the cost up?

Will this help your down fall from last year that you had and I know you are looking forward in '07 like you have stated several times. Is the forward, profit margin?

When a company I used to work for did "Limited Editions" the price of these items were always way more because they had to make a seperate mold for only lets say in your case 1000 of these products then the mold is destoryed.

But in some cases the mold is reused and just enhanced to look a little different then the "Limited Edition" pieces. Which I will let you know made several people unhappy and lawsuits happened because the customer was misled believeing their product was a "Limited Edition" when in fact it wasnt.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> On January 18, 2007 Elite Archery will be releasing the ENVY. This is a Limited Edition numbered 1 through 1000.
> Elite will start taking orders on 12/11/2006


Direct or from your trusty dealers. When will your dealers actually be stocking bows?


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

bwhnter4life said:


> I would like to know a little about this also.
> 
> You guys are having trouble shipping out the orders you currently have? Correct? If I am wrong please correct me.
> 
> ...


I ordered 4 of these at the "dealer friendly" price, when they were going to be a production bow. I may have to rethink this.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Tuskbuster, Im not saying this is what is happening but companies put out "Limited Editions" for a reason. 

Look at them like artist, how would you feel you bought a limited edition print of 1200 and paid $1000 for it. Then the artist saw that it was selling so well and decided to keep selling that print but added just a little different touch in the scenerary, changed the name but kept the basic scene of the print.
Now these new prints were $700 and basically your print but lets just say a flock of turkeys in the deer print you just purchased.

I just want some answers why they would do this and from previous post
Mrs. CEO more then likely will not answer the question and I feel I was not out of line with any of the questions.

If I was Im sure someone will correct me.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Any chance of LH?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Being a "brother" leftie ......*



Tax Lawyer said:


> Any chance of LH?


you should know by now ..... limited edition and leftie are never in the same sentence:angel: 

Please understand ..... unless there is something really unique about this bow (ie: Bt's PBR bow) ..... how is it, by the current spec's provided ..... unique or a limited production bow ????? are you going to throw the CAD files away after 1000 bows are made ????? 

Again ..... I'm not bashing, just perplexed ?????

PintoJK


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Any chance of LH?



Yep. I hear they are right (I mean left) on schedule for the 2008 line.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Nice. :darkbeer:


----------



## mobowhuntr (Nov 23, 2006)

Whatever. :thumbs_do


----------



## DanDaMan (Aug 24, 2004)

I need a pic, then a loan for $999 bucks so daddy can get a new toy.:teeth:


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

bwhnter4life said:


> Tuskbuster, Im not saying this is what is happening but companies put out "Limited Editions" for a reason.
> 
> Look at them like artist, how would you feel you bought a limited edition print of 1200 and paid $1000 for it. Then the artist saw that it was selling so well and decided to keep selling that print but added just a little different touch in the scenerary, changed the name but kept the basic scene of the print.
> Now these new prints were $700 and basically your print but lets just say a flock of turkeys in the deer print you just purchased.
> ...


The 4 are sold. So I guess I'm in. Don't like changing horses in the middle though.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Any chance of LH?


I got it from the horse's mouth.....no.

You RH'ers are lucky. I imagine this will be an awesome bow.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Are there any dealers anywhere in NY, around the Long Island area?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Flying Arrow, in Carmel and East Greenbush.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

That is 4 hours away to look at A bow. Thank you Meleagris1.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

dzingale said:


> That is 4 hours away to look at A bow. Thank you Meleagris1.


Carmel is 4 hours? I am 2.5hrs from NYC and only 15 minutes from East Greenbush. 

Call Jim Despart at the East Greenbush store, he has had more Elite's in stock than any other dealer I have seen. I bet he sold over 30 of them this year, and I am sure he will have this one.


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

*Let off*

did I see let off listed with a range of 60%-80%? What would an E500 or synergy do at 60% let-off? I bet it would be close to 350. Mathews would do this with their older Z-max and Black max bows. Most folks end up shooting with 80% let-off.........................which would bring the speed down to say.................342 in the synergy range............right???


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

tmoran said:


> did I see let off listed with a range of 60%-80%? What would an E500 or synergy do at 60% let-off? I bet it would be close to 350. Mathews would do this with their older Z-max and Black max bows. Most folks end up shooting with 80% let-off.........................which would bring the speed down to say.................342 in the synergy range............right???


I think I read that crackers said "binary cam" have better efficiency at 80%. And we all know hes always right.


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

L-train said:


> I think I read that crackers said "binary cam" have better efficiency at 80%. And we all know hes always right.


correct, Binaries are faster at 80% letoff.

65% stops the draw curve short, shortened powerstroke=less speed.

It's basically the opposite of the Hoyt bows.


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

All these questions from people and no feedback from Elite?? Come on Elite, now is the time to improve you customer service and have as much customer interaction as possible.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

MSP21 said:


> All these questions from people and no feedback from Elite?? Come on Elite, now is the time to improve you customer service and have as much customer interaction as possible.


I don't remember Hoyt, Mathews or Bowtech EVER attempting to come on AT and explain delays in shipments, problems etc. As far as I can see Elite is ahead of the pack in this regard, and topped only by Martin IMO. However, that said, I think they probably have more important things to do . . . like build bows.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't know, they've taken the time to sign on to AT without answering.
I love my E-500, shoots great but I have some issues with the dealings of Elite with me, and apparently with others. 

I have to say they have a brilliant, low cost marketing plan though!


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> I don't remember Hoyt, Mathews or Bowtech EVER attempting to come on AT and explain delays in shipments, problems etc. As far as I can see Elite is ahead of the pack in this regard, and topped only by Martin IMO. However, that said, I think they probably have more important things to do . . . like build bows.


You don't see Hoyt, Mathews, or Bowtech coming here pimping their products, either.

With regard to Mathews, if you have a _legitimate_ question about any of their products, go to their website's forum and it WILL get answered.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Dens228 said:


> I don't know, they've taken the time to sign on to AT without answering.
> I love my E-500, shoots great but I have some issues with the dealings of Elite with me, and apparently with others.
> 
> I have to say they have a brilliant, low cost marketing plan though!


Give them a chance, they are not even 1 year old yet. I have had mostly good but some frustrating experiences also, however the bow they ultimately put in my hands was fantastic. They'll get things straightened out, just growing pains like any new company. Don't kid yourself either, the other companies are members here too, its just that they are lurkers.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

hoggin03 said:


> You don't see Hoyt, Mathews, or Bowtech coming here pimping their products, either.
> 
> With regard to Mathews, if you have a _legitimate_ question about any of their products, go to their website's forum and it WILL get answered.


You must have missed the Mission Archery blurb.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

hoggin03 said:


> You don't see Hoyt, Mathews, or Bowtech coming here pimping their products, either.
> 
> With regard to Mathews, if you have a _legitimate_ question about any of their products, go to their website's forum and it WILL get answered.


I have also seen a lot of "legitimate" threads get yanked on the Mathews forum. I'll stick to AT. Martin is far better about letting discussions run their course here.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

> You don't see Hoyt, Mathews, or Bowtech coming here pimping their products, either.


You CAN'T mean that. :secret:


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't attribute growing pains to my having to go to alternate measures to have funds returned after paying for an item that was never delivered. I will agree, it is a fantastic bow and I hope they do great. I believe I was one of the first to take a chance on them when they were new. But, there needs to be better quality control in the customer service department and maybe a tad bit more truthfulness when dealing one on one with a customer. My potential loss, and the steps I took to get my money back was not one I should have had to go through. 

It leaves a sour taste. I would consider another Elite but they would have to earn that trust back.



Meleagris1 said:


> Give them a chance, they are not even 1 year old yet. I have had mostly good but some frustrating experiences also, however the bow they ultimately put in my hands was fantastic. They'll get things straightened out, just growing pains like any new company. Don't kid yourself either, the other companies are members here too, its just that they are lurkers.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Dens228 said:


> I don't attribute growing pains to my having to go to alternate measures to have funds returned after paying for an item that was never delivered. I will agree, it is a fantastic bow and I hope they do great. I believe I was one of the first to take a chance on them when they were new. But, there needs to be better quality control in the customer service department and maybe a tad bit more truthfulness when dealing one on one with a customer. My potential loss, and the steps I took to get my money back was not one I should have had to go through.
> 
> It leaves a sour taste. I would consider another Elite but they would have to earn that trust back.


I know the feeling. Over the years I have, and I think most of us have had, some bad experiences with bow manufacturers. In fact, in a few months I promise we will be seeing the annual run of "They told me my bow would ship in two weeks" threads, which then lead to the "I just cancelled order" threads, which ultimately spur the "I will never buy another " " bow again" threads. Its a vicious circle, we all know its going to happen, but I just can't seem to hold a grudge.


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Doc Holliday said:


> You CAN'T mean that. :secret:


I can't say that I have ever seen anyone from those companies here. I'm not so naive as to think that each company doesn't have folks here posting, but they aren't doing so "officially", which Elite is.

My only point is that if they are going to try to market their product by starting threads, they should at least answer questions that are legitimate and in good faith. 

I don't have any bone to pick with Elite, I've just noticed a lot of threads that they start, but don't follow up with the questions.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

hoggin03 said:


> I can't say that I have ever seen anyone from those companies here. I'm not so naive as to think that each company doesn't have folks here posting, but they aren't doing so "officially", which Elite is.
> 
> My only point is that if they are going to try to market their product by starting threads, they should at least answer questions that are legitimate and in good faith.
> 
> I don't have any bone to pick with Elite, I've just noticed a lot of threads that they start, but don't follow up with the questions.


I may have missed it. Which of your questions didn't they answer?


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

tuskbuster said:


> I may have missed it. Which of your questions didn't they answer?


I didn't ask any questions, but numerous other people have. Elite typically does not answer such questions. I thought that many of the questions that folks were asking were legitimate, and could easily be answered by Elite. I feel that if the CEO is willing to come on the site to market a product, that she should also answer some of the questions. I realize that some people will ask questions that do not deserve a response, but some of them are good questions.

I don't know why I let myself post on these types of threads - it always turns into a pissing match. 

My first post in this thread was only in response to the person who said that Mathews, Hoyt, and Bowtech don't come on here answering questions, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Didn't mean to offend. It was just a question.....nothing more nothing less.


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

tuskbuster said:


> Didn't mean to offend. It was just a question.....nothing more nothing less.


Sorry if I took it the wrong way:thumbs_up


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

They have been answering questions. My buddy asked them specifically about left handed bows yesterday on this thread. He got an answer, unfortunately it was NO. From a business point of view, I guess right is right and left is wrong. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

hoggin03 said:


> I can't say that I have ever seen anyone from those companies here. I'm not so naive as to think that each company doesn't have folks here posting, but they aren't doing so "officially", which Elite is.


Wake up...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=416660

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=392062&highlight=paintball


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

It seems funny to me anyway, that Mathews launches Mission on here. 3 versions of the same bow to equal a "line". But Elite gets taken to task for having only the Synergy. I guess that is a 2 bow line if you count the Alfred Terele model.


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

It make absolutely no sense at this stage for Elite to offer this bow on a limited edition basis. There is more too it. Since Elite isn't talking my guess is that they are going to see how it sells. If it sells well they will produce more bows with similar specs renamed at a lower price. What's your guess?


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

jeff herron said:


> It make absolutely no sense at this stage for Elite to offer this bow on a limited edition basis. There is more too it. Since Elite isn't talking my guess is that they are going to see how it sells. If it sells well they will produce more bows with similar specs renamed at a lower price. What's your guess?


The Envy was originally going to be the 2nd production bow for 2007. Something changed. Dunno what.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

tuskbuster said:


> The Envy was originally going to be the 2nd production bow for 2007. Something changed. Dunno what.


:zip: :zip: :zip:


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

It is what t is.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

tuskbuster said:


> The Envy was originally going to be the 2nd production bow for 2007. Something changed. Dunno what.


I would guess that they don't feel they could produce enough to meet possible demand and have put a limited number so no one orders and does not receive. I have a hard time believing it would be a limited edition and then go away. Maybe they messed up their wording and meant that it would be a limited number run for 2007. If so, they better change the wording quickly, because if it is a great bow, they will sell a ton.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

matforme said:


> I would guess that they don't feel they could produce enough to meet possible demand and have put a limited number so no one orders and does not receive. I have a hard time believing it would be a limited edition and then go away. Maybe they messed up their wording and meant that it would be a limited number run for 2007. If so, they better change the wording quickly, because if it is a great bow, they will sell a ton.


My guess is you are correct. BUT, I'm not sure they want to produce like the big companies, or that they are capable. Why set yourself up for "I ordered and have not yet received" threads.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

bwhnter4life said:


> I just want some answers why they would do this and from previous post
> Mrs. CEO more then likely will not answer the question and I feel I was not out of line with any of the questions.
> 
> If I was Im sure someone will correct me.


Well if one could put ones own foot in mouth that would be me.
Mrs. Ceo (Kate) Did answer some of my questions and she promised me there will not be a bow even close to the Envy and they plan on doing this yearly.
Limited Editions that is.

Still didnt answer the question as of why they are building a bow in limited edition that the general market has a high interest in.

Thanks Kate for the reply

Steve


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Simply to add a higher prce to the bow. Marketing statgy.


----------



## mervwho (Sep 25, 2006)

elkreaper said:


> Simply to add a higher prce to the bow. Marketing statgy.


I think that it is a brilliant piece of marketing strategy. Just look at the conversation that is going on, the questions, the speculation, the dreaming. 
What more could a Company want and they haven't even shown the potential buyers a finished product and they have people almost demanding /pleading for one of their bows. Absolutely brilliant marketing.
Bring it on.........


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Has anyone heard if there is going to be any other Elite models released this year.
(Hint for a longer A to A model)


----------



## mabowhunter1974 (Mar 13, 2006)

tuskbuster said:


> You must have missed the Mission Archery blurb.



*"low cost marketing plan"* at $999 MSRP. Holy Crap! We'll soon be taking out finance loans just to buy one of these new bows!!!

Mathews XT = $619 MSPR at my shop 06'
5 perfect kills = priceless!

At $999 they better cook me breakfast before I go into the woods.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

mabowhunter1974 said:


> *"low cost marketing plan"* at $999 MSRP. Holy Crap! We'll soon be taking out finance loans just to buy one of these new bows!!!
> 
> Mathews XT = $619 MSPR at my shop 06'
> 5 perfect kills = priceless!
> ...


 You didn't pay msrp for the mathews. Why would you think dealers would charge that for the Elite? We can do MSPR.


----------



## team_TRX (Feb 26, 2004)

I don't know what to think about coming on here to pimp a product then not answering any questions,but I do know it sure gets everyone talking and posting over what?Nothing really,at least not till questions are answered or pictures are shown.Maybe,just maybe if people start disregarding the post made and not responding to them knowing they will get no feedback,then Elite will possibly take the time to do a better job of marketing.JMO.....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> On January 18, 2007 Elite Archery will be releasing the ENVY. This is a Limited Edition numbered 1 through 1000.
> 
> *ENVY*
> 
> ...


Kate, thanks for the update! Sounds like quite a bow!! :thumbs_up 

Pictures would be great.....

Send Kevin my regards.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Other than the IBO speeds isnt this bow the Synergy?


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Sounds like the synergy with different cams. 350$ more those cams too.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey,, I like this marketing plan so much I'm going to offer a limited run of 10 BowMender bow presses for $559.95. They are just like the ones for $80.00 shipped to your door only I'll air mail them to you for free:shade: 
My only requirement is that they are available to only one per person. I don't want a dealer snaching this very limited run up and selling them on E-bay for profit


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

walks with a gi said:


> Hey,, I like this marketing plan so much I'm going to offer a limited run of 10 BowMender bow presses for $559.95. They are just like the ones for $80.00 shipped to your door only I'll air mail them to you for free:shade:
> My only requirement is that they are available to only one per person. I don't want a dealer snaching this very limited run up and selling them on E-bay for profit


IF the bowmender was in such demand that you couldnt keep up manufacturing them, I think that would be a great idea!


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

L-train said:


> IF the bowmender was in such demand that you couldnt keep up manufacturing them, I think that would be a great idea!


Well thats easy just slow production:smile:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

L-train said:


> IF the bowmender was in such demand that you couldnt keep up manufacturing them, I think that would be a great idea!




See the similarity??


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

bwhnter4life said:


> Well thats easy just slow production:smile:


Hey....they're working as fast as they can. After all the Guardian is a new design


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

walks with a gi said:


> See the similarity??


No


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

If production is the problem. I would respect a statement like... 

The Envy will be out Jan. 18th here is the specs. Because of our set backs over the last year we will be able to produce a limited run of 1000 of the bow, as we get our company ramped up again we will be producing more. Or something to that effect. 

BTW... I live in Washington and my 2 local bow shops have never even heard of Elite Archery. You would think a new company would market locally, not just on Archery Talk.


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

Scottie said:


> Direct or from your trusty dealers. When will your dealers actually be stocking bows?


The Shop i use in St. Louis Missouri has about 8 of their Synergy's on the shelf. If anyone is looking for the Synergy in the St. Louis area give Midwest Archery Outfitters a call. 314-429-7055 they are very helpfull and will go out of their way to help anyone... Tell'em philly sent ya..........


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

HIGHSIDE74 said:


> If production is the problem. I would respect a statement like...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... I live in Washington and my 2 local bow shops have never even heard of Elite Archery. You would think a new company would market locally, not just on Archery Talk.


Are you kidding? its good to see that they keep up with the archery industry, what do they sell?


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Will this bow end up the same as their "Impulse" on ebay...no one from Elite seems to want to talk about the "Impulse"....I wonder why ?? What is the "Envy" save for the "Synergy" with revved up cams...so how will it compare to the "Synergy" if and when Elite release their "speed mods". In Aus the "Envy" would appear to go for about $1600 AUD bare bow...thats about $600 AUD over the cost of the current "Synergy"... Sorry... think I'll wait for the speed mods to come out, hopefully, they will cost a lot less...:wink:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Ummmm, when will Elite answer everyone's question? Heck, when are they going to come on and answer at least ONE person's question?

This is ridiculous...imagine trying to get customer service if you can't get questions answered? :-(

sERGE


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Pic said:


> Ummmm, when will Elite answer everyone's question? Heck, when are they going to come on and answer at least ONE person's question?
> 
> This is ridiculous...imagine trying to get customer service if you can't get questions answered? :-(
> 
> sERGE


Post a question for Mathews on here and see if it gets answered. :caked:


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Pic said:


> Ummmm, when will Elite answer everyone's question? Heck, when are they going to come on and answer at least ONE person's question?
> 
> This is ridiculous...imagine trying to get customer service if you can't get questions answered? :-(
> 
> sERGE


Or you could email them. I did, and they answered my email the next day


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

scottland said:


> Or you could email them. I did, and they answered my email the next day


Lucky you.....I've sent more email that I should have been required, including a personal one to Kate via this forum...either she's not reading them..or she's ignoring them..and I suspect the latter....it costs nothing to be courteous and reply...:sad: :sad:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Meleagris1 said:


> Post a question for Mathews on here and see if it gets answered. :caked:


My point is THEY started the thread...why not follow up, especialy with all the interest and questions.

I Mathews or any other manufacturers starts a thread and reacts the same way...they'll get complaints also.

Serge


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Pic said:


> If Mathews or any other manufacturers starts a thread and reacts the same way...they'll get complaints also.
> 
> Serge


Check out the "Mission bows" thread that Mathews started in the manufaturers section . . .


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Meleagris1 said:


> Check out the "Mission bows" thread that Mathews started in the manufaturers section . . .


Touché :fencing:


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> Post a question for Mathews on here and see if it gets answered. :caked:


Check the posting history of member _Bob Jenkins_. Although he is fairly new here and has only 11 posts or so, he seems to be going out of his way to find and answer Mathews questions from the factory. FWIW

As for the Envy, I think I'll wait until they start showing up in the Classifieds at a steal. :wink:

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Byron said:


> Check the posting history of member _Bob Jenkins_. Although he is fairly new here and has only 11 posts or so, he seems to be going out of his way to find and answer Mathews questions from the factory. FWIW
> 
> As for the Envy, I think I'll wait until they start showing up in the Classifieds at a steal. :wink:
> 
> ...


If that's right it would be a welcome change. Anyone from Hoyt?


----------



## clean shot (Mar 18, 2006)

Grow the brace to 8" and give me 10-15 fps less...and I will pay $1000.00! My e-500 is a fantastic machine. Now I can buy my 1st 2007 bow. I am going for the Vectrix, I have never owned a Hoyt, and it shoots very well!


----------



## phantom15 (May 12, 2005)

before you get excited,wait a while.So far I have heard three different axle to axle lengths.It just doesnt seem like Elite is going to make a decent bow for a serious target archer.When I was told 37 axle to axle I was excited,but lied to once again.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> On January 18, 2007 Elite Archery will be releasing the ENVY. This is a Limited Edition numbered 1 through 1000.


Where is the toy?
Pics? web updated?


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

JovenPadaguan said:


> Where is the toy?
> Pics? web updated?


After the Show in Atlanta. Next week perhaps.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

tuskbuster said:


> After the Show in Atlanta. Next week perhaps.



Thanks, I like to see 350+fps speed bows!!! :tongue: 
Also the APA Black Mamba X1 is FASSSSSSSSSSSST, but shorter brace height.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

JovenPadaguan said:


> Thanks, I like to see 350+fps speed bows!!! :tongue:
> Also the APA Black Mamba X1 is FASSSSSSSSSSSST, but shorter brace height.


Pretty easy for a lot of bows to be that fast if they were to drop the BH to something that short.
Kevin definitely knows how to build bows.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> On January 18, 2007 Elite Archery will be releasing the ENVY. This is a Limited Edition numbered 1 through 1000.
> 
> *ENVY*
> 
> ...


Are they out yet?????


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

ShootingABN! said:


> Are they out yet?????


I swear I saw somewhere that they updated it to the first part of Feb, because of a delay from moving. Don't know for sure though.


----------



## bux n dux (Dec 9, 2005)

Website says Feb. 2007, specs for the Synergy and Ice are on there as well.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hmmm that was kind of anti-climactic!! '94


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

EASTON94 said:


> Hmmm that was kind of anti-climactic!! '94


Should be used to it by now Easton.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

You just can't help but watch, lol!! '94


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

ShootingABN! said:


> Are they out yet?????


Nope....Not 'til somewhere past the middle of February. They're just trying to take some of the heat off BowTech. :wink:


----------

